

Show HN: (Infographic) Untypical cryptocurrency with self-regulated money supply - c-darwin
http://democratic-coin.github.io/infographic.png

======
CzechsMix
"When making purchases, one purchase is monitored by up to 5 arbitrators. Each
one of them has the right to return money to the buyer"

I'm positive I'm not reading that right. You've created a currency where I
need permission to use it?

~~~
c-darwin
No, you have quoted the description of arbitration
([http://en.dcoinwiki.com/Arbitration](http://en.dcoinwiki.com/Arbitration))
which is just an additional option, it is not a must to use it

~~~
CzechsMix
ah, interesting.

